# Good alternative to Chamois cream?



## indianabob

Sure Chamois Butter and the Assos stuff are great, but is there a good and less expensive alternative. On a tip I actually tried diaper rash ointment. It worked okay (probably a tad too thick), but it smells awful, and isn't a whole lot cheaper than the cycling specific goo.

Any recommends?


----------



## vol245

indianabob said:


> Sure Chamois Butter and the Assos stuff are great, but is there a good and less expensive alternative. On a tip I actually tried diaper rash ointment. It worked okay (probably a tad too thick), but it smells awful, and isn't a whole lot cheaper than the cycling specific goo.
> 
> Any recommends?


I use Assos and get it for under $20 shipped on ebay. A jar lasts me about 3 months and I don't consider $6/month too expensive if it keeps the saddle sores away and it has so far.


----------



## vol245

Akirasho said:


> ... Bag Balm...
> 
> Works well enuff for men, but women might wanna steer clear.
> 
> https://www.bagbalm.com/


A friend of mine told me to try that. It is a lot like Vaseline only thicker. I used it once and I still don't think it has washed out of my Chamois. It might work, but it is gross stuff.


----------



## Akirasho

... Bag Balm...

Works well enuff for men, but women might wanna steer clear.

https://www.bagbalm.com/


----------



## bigbill

A&D ointment. Works well in hot weather and it washes out. Makes your saddle really shiny. Cheap and easy to find.


----------



## Einstruzende

Before I got a saddle that stopped the need, I used Vaseline. A nice Brooks saddle has alleviated the need for Chamios Cream/butter/vaseline.


----------



## Bryan

I've used bag balm on a few long rides. Worked fine and washed out easy.


----------



## Jett

indianabob said:


> Sure Chamois Butter and the Assos stuff are great, but is there a good and less expensive alternative. On a tip I actually tried diaper rash ointment. It worked okay (probably a tad too thick), but it smells awful, and isn't a whole lot cheaper than the cycling specific goo.
> 
> Any recommends?


Try Udderly Smooth


----------



## Nathan_P

Sorry I just have to post this. I have a problem with dry skin in the winter, the cold dry air and hand washing combine to create hands that will bleed from cracks in the skin at times. During the summer, the problem goes away completely. In 8th grade, my mom tried everything, and finally got me a tube of udderly smooth to try, and it actually worked very well. Some kids in the class would ask me for some, others got a kick out of the directions on the tube saying "Take X amount and apply evenly to udders rubbing..." I thought that it was pretty funny at the time. They were like "Ewww, your putting udder cream on your hands!?"


----------



## Dereck

indianabob said:


> Sure Chamois Butter and the Assos stuff are great, but is there a good and less expensive alternative. On a tip I actually tried diaper rash ointment. It worked okay (probably a tad too thick), but it smells awful, and isn't a whole lot cheaper than the cycling specific goo.
> 
> Any recommends?


I've enquired about alternates before and found A&D diaper cream to work about as well as Assos / Butt'r

Food for thought? Yesterday, I went off on a real treat - 60-some miles on the MD Eastern SHore. Bit of a drive, but when you hate climbing hills like I do - as in, Passionately! - the chance to do flat roads is irresistable. Not fancying a long drive sitting in the car on a squelchy Assos soaked chammy, I figured I'd apply the stuff when I got there - and forgot.

60-odd miles of sitting on my backside - there's little cause to stand up on a flat road after all - no problems in the sat-upon regions! Okay, I've got good PI shorts, which I found suited me extremely well after a lot of trial (and error) with other shorts - but it makes me wonder if I really need to spend out on expensive potions and lotions. 

Maybe if I rode hundreds of miles in a sitting, I'd think differently - but I don't

One more viewpoint to increase the confusion 

D


----------



## magnolialover

*My own...*



indianabob said:


> Sure Chamois Butter and the Assos stuff are great, but is there a good and less expensive alternative. On a tip I actually tried diaper rash ointment. It worked okay (probably a tad too thick), but it smells awful, and isn't a whole lot cheaper than the cycling specific goo.
> 
> Any recommends?


I kind of make my own mix. I get a tube of Chamois Butt'r, and then cut it with Noxzema, and add in some tea tree oil. Good stuff. Straight Noxzema works wonders as well.


----------



## iamandy

I've been using 'body glide' for rides from 30-70 miles, but anything over 80 miles I need to pull out the big guns, assos cream. Body Glide is easy to find in most running stores and cheap ($6), smells pretty good also. Looks like a black deoderant stick. Not slimy and cold like chamois cream, more like deoderant.


----------



## motts

Straight plan old Noxzema, never ride with out it and have never had any problems!


----------



## terry b

Interesting -

I was in the "apply it thick" camp forever. Because of that, I was always seeking less expensive alternatives. Tried them all.

This summer I got think that perhaps gobs of it was not the answer. So instead of fistfulls, I tried just putting a thin skim on the surface of the chamois to soften it up. (I use Nalini bibs)

Result - more comfortable now than I have ever been. A tube of Chamois Butt'r lasts me six weeks, so low cost alternatives have paled in value. The only explanation I can provide for why it works is heat - the lack of a pile of goo keeps me cooler and does not transfer the heat from the friction of my legs on the saddle as efficiently.

The only morale - assumptions are made to be tested.


----------



## DaveG

*creams*

I while ago someone here posted a recipe for homemade assos cream. I believe they used Udderly Smooth mixed with witch hazel and tea tree oil. I have not tried it but it seemed reasonable. Myself, I am a recent covert to bag balm although I'll agree its kinda nasty. The benefit it does not wash our easioy when you sweat. I have not had any problems washing it out of my shorts though. Before that I used Chamois Butt'R (a bit too water soluable) and A&D (works quite well)


----------



## mohair_chair

indianabob said:


> Sure Chamois Butter and the Assos stuff are great, but is there a good and less expensive alternative. On a tip I actually tried diaper rash ointment. It worked okay (probably a tad too thick), but it smells awful, and isn't a whole lot cheaper than the cycling specific goo.
> 
> Any recommends?


Didn't the old timers use raw meat of some kind? I guess that's probably more expensive than chamois cream, so maybe that's not a good idea.


----------



## Len J

*You came to the Eastern Shore.........*



Dereck said:


> Food for thought? Yesterday, I went off on a real treat - 60-some miles on the MD Eastern SHore.


and didn't letme know. I could have shown you some good rides.

All kidding aside. I live in Easton, Where did you ride?

Len


----------



## Mel Erickson

Me thinks you tried something different. This stuff comes in a variety of names but it's not thick like vaseline. It's basically like hand lotion and has a very pleasant, kinda citrusy, smell. I use it all the time and it works very well.


----------



## Mel Erickson

Beef talow, free at the butcher shop. You do have a butcher shop nearby, don't you?


----------



## Fordy

*Then you have to fend off the dogs*



Mel Erickson said:


> Beef talow, free at the butcher shop. You do have a butcher shop nearby, don't you?


Or something worse depending on where you ride


----------



## dagger

*BagBalm not a longterm product.*



Akirasho said:


> ... Bag Balm...
> 
> Works well enuff for men, but women might wanna steer clear.
> 
> https://www.bagbalm.com/


BagBalm should NOT be used on a longterm basis. It has sulpher and petroleum ingredients. It's great to be used therapeutically but it is not a longterm use product.


----------



## dagger

*Better alternative*



indianabob said:


> Sure Chamois Butter and the Assos stuff are great, but is there a good and less expensive alternative. On a tip I actually tried diaper rash ointment. It worked okay (probably a tad too thick), but it smells awful, and isn't a whole lot cheaper than the cycling specific goo.
> 
> Any recommends?


For me is a silk liner short or a good quality compression short without seams in the sensitive areas.


----------



## TypeOne

*Which kind of A&D*



bigbill said:


> A&D ointment. Works well in hot weather and it washes out. Makes your saddle really shiny. Cheap and easy to find.


I assume everyone is talking about the diaper rash stuff like the tube I have sitting on my baby's changing table. But there are two types of A&D, as I recall - the stuff that looks like Vaseline and the white creamy paste. I don't know what the difference between them is, but which one do people use?
thanks


----------



## ARP

*I developed a saddle sore this past week*



vol245 said:


> A friend of mine told me to try that. It is a lot like Vaseline only thicker. I used it once and I still don't think it has washed out of my Chamois. It might work, but it is gross stuff.


Did a forum search for a remedy, lance,squeeze out stuff and treat with....bag balm. I was sort of skeptical so I applied neosporine first then BB and kept at it for a few days and it has cleared up. The stuff is a balm for sore cow teets, would you put it on and wear it all the time, I sure would not, but when I'm riding as a preventive measure, absolutely.


----------



## kgg

dagger said:


> BagBalm should NOT be used on a longterm basis. It has sulpher and petroleum ingredients. It's great to be used therapeutically but it is not a longterm use product.


It has PETROLATUM = vaseline.

It also has a sulfur-containing compound. There is nothing intrinsically dangerous about sulfur - you'd be dead without it.


----------



## stevee

I use Bag Balm but first I apply a light basecoat of Blue Star ointment. Blue Star burns and you will have to endure ribbing about crabs (never seen one except at the beach), but I feel it is a preventative of problems in those areas.


----------



## rePhil

*Noxema*

Noxema. Can be put right on the trouble spots or the shorts. Inexpensive and washes out easily.


----------



## 0119

*99 cents at Walmart*

Udderly Smooth brand Udder Cream, 99 cents a tube $3.99 a jar.


----------



## indianabob

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the responds. I've tried the good stuff thick and thin, and just prefer it thick, which is why I'd like to save a little cash if I can. I'll go through a jar of Assos in about four-six weeks. I didn't like either of the diaper rash creams I tried, so will give noxema and udderly smooth a shot next. 

Cheers!


----------



## Spinfinity

*Body-Glide for me too.*

Lasts well over 100 miles for me, less in the rain, and then I put some more on and life is good all over again. The cure is specific to the disease and I have more trouble with chafing and blistering than giant zit type saddle sores so medicated stuff is less useful for me than high quality, long-lasting lubrication.


----------



## Sao

Chamois Butt'r is the one for me. I use it for running too. 

Body Glide works ok but personally I hate the nasty smell. Nothing pleasant about it, IMHO.

Never tried Assos cream but my buddy just bought a dozen jars, so I may pinch a few of them and try it out.


----------



## Akirasho

... wait till you find out what's in most folk's tap water...


----------



## ruly62

*Crotch Guard Skin Care Oil*

I use this product, works for me.  
http://www.crotchguard.com/


----------



## indianabob

*My informal results*

Ok, I've had a little time to experiment with a few products. Here's what I'm finding works/doesn't work for me:

Assos: Expensive, and the best, but sometimes hard to find. Consistency great, doesn't break down, and it feels cooler on the skin, which puts it over the top.

Chamois Butt'r: More common, probably 70 percent the cost of Assos, feels just as good as Assos and second best by a slim margin. 

Relief cream by Excel Sports: About half the cost of Assos, and it's available from their website. I didn't like the stuff. Kind of like eating Ben and Jerry's with all that thick ice creamy goodness, then suddenly getting a bowl of that five gallon for a dollar crap you buy at the supermarket and realizing they've whipped a roomfull of air into it in order to get it to fill the five gallow bucket. Relief mells okay, and works decently, but leaves you feeling like you should have spent the extra cash.

Udderly Smooth: Very inexpensive. You can get a big jar of it for something like 4 bucks at most drug stores. Really good for shorter rides, but it is more like a thick hand cream and because of it, gets absorbed by the skin over time. Smells okay.

Noxema: Very inexpensive, similar to Udderly Smooth, and found everywhere. Seems too thin to be of much use on anything longer than a short spin. It does feel nice and cool (kind of like the Assos), and doesn't smell too bad.

Bottom Butter: Find it in the baby aisle at the pharmacy/super, and probably half the cost of Assos. Very thick, and strong smell of cocoa butter. By itself, pretty good, but just too goey. And, a little goes a long way. 

Destin: Similar to Bottom Butter, but very strong smell of Baby Powder, and very thick, pasty and you'll think you lost a fight with a tube of zinc oxide. GAAAAAAAAH!!! 


If you just want to dab and go, my recomendations are to go with either the cycling specific products. Not too thick, not too thin, just right really. If you're rich, or think you are, buy the Assos. 

If you like to tinker with stuff, do what I do and make your own mix. For epic rides, I'll bust out the jar of assos, but on everything else, a layer of Bottom Butter, followed by Udderly Smooth (or Noxema if I want its' extra antiseptic qualities) has been working great for me.

Cheers,

-Bob


----------



## bbagdan

i use mayonnaise for longer rides, and if i'm 'feeling fat' sometimes i'll just use plain yogurt.


----------



## coonass

*Bodyglide 4 Me2*

I got tired of those Petrolateum products (Destin, A&D) and never liked having so much cream on my shorts that I feel like I experienced a severe case of diarrhea. I haven't had any issues since switching to Bodyglide....plus it's easy to apply in the areas that seemed prone to trouble.


----------



## mootinator

*noxema*

been using noxema, and it works great. no sense in paying 25 bucks for something that works as good or better than assos or chamois butter


----------



## sgt_hedgehog

*Crotch Guard?*

Just saw this stuff in VeloNews. it's like spray-on chamios cream. I haven't tryed it, but it's worth a try, maybe. About the same price as cream, but eliminates greasy fingers. 

https://www.dermatect.com/crotchguard.php?item_id=5


----------



## twargo

*chamois cream*

for an all natural, water and preservative free chamois cream try Ballocks for men and Booty Balm for women. www.chomperbody.com

the stuff lasts because it contains no water and all of the ingredients protect, heal and lubricate the skin.


----------



## Farmer Tan

I use Queen Helene's Cocoa Butter Creme.

First read about it here:
http://coachlevi.com/product-reviews/queen-helene-cocoa-butter-creme-test-review/

I bought it at Walmart for $3 and some change. It comes in a 15 oz jar, it smells good, it stays on even when sweaty, and it makes my crotch happy.

http://www.queenhelene.com/skincare_product_detail.php?id=26


----------



## seeborough

twargo said:


> for an all natural, water and preservative free chamois cream try Ballocks for men and Booty Balm for women. www.chomperbody.com
> 
> the stuff lasts because it contains no water and all of the ingredients protect, heal and lubricate the skin.


Holy crap! You just revived a 4 year old thread.


----------



## Mel Erickson

seeborough said:


> Holy crap! You just revived a 4 year old thread.


But 2005 was a very good year for chamois cream. Besides, isn't every thread just a rehash of previous threads (unless you're in the lawnje, of course).


----------



## MR_GRUMPY

Rancid bacon grease.


----------



## thumbprinter

Vaseline!


----------



## Mike T.

I can't believe no-one's mentioned lanolin. It's all natural and inexpensive -

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lanolin


----------



## Peter P.

Another vote for Bag Balm. I just started using it on rides longer than 3 hrs in hot, sweaty weather. It worked well on a 100 miler and didn't need reapplying.

I tried Udderly Smooth and found it too thin and it didn't last long enough for a century.


----------



## MarshallH1987

before you go smearing all kinds of goo down there check out a nice pair of shorts or a saddle... I had chafing problems with a stupid gel saddle and after i switched it out i've never had any problems.


----------



## seeborough

Mel Erickson said:


> But 2005 was a very good year for chamois cream. Besides, isn't every thread just a rehash of previous threads (unless you're in the lawnje, of course).


True. But, at least we usually have the decency to at least pretend we did not read any of the thousand previous threads discussing our brand new topic.

Plus, this rebirth means that either the guy rummaged through 4 years of RBR or used the search function. The former attests to an unbelievable overabundance of time, the latter is just plain unheard of on this board.


----------



## jmlapoint

*Noxzema*

Another vote for Noxzema.
Inexpensive, easy to apply, works for 4-5 hours, and washes out easily.


----------



## 1stmh

lanolin cream - used for breast feeding. very good.


----------



## Voodoochile

Jett said:


> Try Udderly Smooth


Yes Yes! I found this at jewel back in the day and decided to try it. I used it for years but they don't sell it at Jewel anymore. A while back I saw it on wiggle.co.uk sold as Chamois cream. I guess I found something back then that was destined for cyclists. Yikes!
To be honest I haven’t been using anything lately with no problems. I have used hand lotion also. Something that has oily type lotion, not the new stuff marketed to not be greasy. Vaseline is not good and hold bacteria in the chamois and makes it smell even after washing Eww.

Udderly Smooth® Chamois Cream, 8 oz jar $6.50/jar - Not bad

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/m/cycle/7/Udderly_Smooth/
http://www.racethecow.com/CHAMOIS.htm


----------



## spade2you

Don't know if it has been said, but one way to conserve the nice chamois cream is to only use it on the points of contact. I've encountered a few cyclists who coat the entire chamois, which doesn't hurt anything, but I only apply it where I sit and can get a jar of chamois to last for many miles.


----------



## Mr. Versatile

I used Noxema for a long time when they used real chamois in shorts. Then I found out that with the artificial pads it didn't work as well, so I switched to Vaseline. I've used that for many years now, then I read some threads that raved about Chamois Buttr. I bought some that came in a two tube pack. IMO/IME that stuff is crap! I don't want to waste money by throwing it out, but I can't wait until I've used it up. It does nearly nothing for me. I'm going back to Vaseline ASAP.


----------



## timmyquest

I realize this is an old thread but a local guy (from Chicago) is selling a great product.

8oz for $20 is half the price of Assos ($20 for 4oz) and the stuff has worked great for me this past summer.

Check out his chamois cream


----------



## livingstone

Isn't it funny how this thread gets a revival when someone wants to spam us with their product?


----------



## bobthib

I hope the people who complain about resurrecting old threads are not the same people that chide people for not using search. Make up your minds. What is wrong with old posts? Is the information no longer valid?

Anyway, I like a mix of Utterly Smooth and Queen Helene's Coco Butter. You have to warm the QH in a double boiler then mix in the US.

So for about $10 you get 25 oz of a great product.

IMHO. YMMV.


----------



## ArkRider

bobthib said:


> I hope the people who complain about resurrecting old threads are not the same people that chide people for not using search. Make up your minds. What is wrong with old posts? Is the information no longer valid?
> 
> Anyway, I like a mix of Utterly Smooth and Queen Helene's Coco Butter. You have to warm the QH in a double boiler then mix in the US.
> 
> So for about $10 you get 25 oz of a great product.
> 
> IMHO. YMMV.


What mix? 50/50?


----------



## bobthib

ArkRider said:


> What mix? 50/50?


Doh! Sorry. One large (5 or 6 oz) jar of each.


----------



## timmyquest

Nevermind


----------



## walrus

*DZ Nuts*

From the man Dave Zabriskie.....DZ Nuts Pro Chamios Cream

http://www.amazon.com/DZ-Nuts-Pro-Chamios-Cream/dp/B003RZ6RWU


His website http://www.dz-nuts.com/catalog/


----------



## Waves77

I get assos from PBK for only about $13 a jar shipped. Worth the price to me, thicker than some of the alternatives. I only apply it to my skin, not the chamois.

For really long days I'll put on assos and then put some cheap stuff on the chamois itself (like udderly smooth).


----------



## high_road

Yes, really old thread here, and I'm surprised no one mentioned Shea Nut Butter. I use the Jason's brand; one of the local health food stores used to carry it, but not anymore, so I get mine online now via an eBay seller. Only $8 or $9, and one 4 oz. jar lasts for many months.

Shea Nut Butter is all natural, so no solvents to degrade your chamois. It smells nice (a bit like coconut butter). It is very thick, so instead of applying it to the chamois, I apply directly to the skin, only where it's needed. (If you're concerned about germs from applying directly, rub in a bit of Neosporin or Bacitracin over your hands afterward, as I do.)

Once it's rubbed in a bit on warm skin, it softens up and flows / absorbs nicely. It's pretty water resistant, so sweating doesn't seem to reduce the effectiveness. One application seems to last very well. I haven't done any centuries yet with it (been a few years since), but have ridden up to 55 miles and very comfortable.

Try Shea Nut Butter. It works great, and it's pretty inexpensive.


----------



## ttug

*Oh Ma Ma Not Again*



dagger said:


> BagBalm should NOT be used on a longterm basis. It has sulpher and petroleum ingredients. It's great to be used therapeutically but it is not a longterm use product.


This was dredged up some time ago, yuou can use bag balm or utter butter. If you actually taker a look at the ingredients, almost all of them, no matter what is claimed, have a petroleum by product of some sort.

The argument as I recalled was that these can also be hard on the chamois. TYhis is ajust total BS. Lets think about it shall we? I have milked cows, used bag balm and utter butter and ya know, the cow lived, I lived and really AGAIN 

*in the contest of my sack versus the longevity of cycling shorts, my sack will win every time *


----------



## dysfunction

I'm really trying hard to figure out how a non-oilbased product will provide lubrication in a wet environment. and yes, my sack is a big ol' spade in this card game.


----------



## ttug

*ding ding ding*



dysfunction said:


> I'm really trying hard to figure out how a non-oilbased product will provide lubrication in a wet environment. and yes, my sack is a big ol' spade in this card game.


SO, in summary, if you could in theory get lets say, another 6 months out of the shjorts, OR, have a blister free sack, you say, the sack wins.

I have to agree. I can buy more shorts. I have yet to see the store called buy a sack (the place for blistered scrotums everywhere)


----------



## FrenchNago

*2011 update*

Personally use BEPANTHEN, stuff is great, a bit sticky on the fingers to wash off, but stays were it is intended to and protects+soothes: worth a try.


----------



## tihsepa

I use Gu.


----------



## PlatyPius

I've never understood the whole "looking for something that works as well as..." mentality. Chamois cream is.....chamois cream. It isn't Crisco repurposed as chamois cream, and there's probably a good reason for that. If you're so poor that you can't buy chamois cream, would you even have a chamois to put it on?

A $12 tube of Chamois Butt'r lasts me a long time.

A $12 bottle of Chain-L lube lasts me a long time.

To hear people on forums whine about the price, you'd think each tube/bottle was good for only one application.

($4/month for chamois butt'r and less than $1/month for the chain lube, BTW)


----------



## FrenchNago

PlatyPius said:


> I've never understood the whole "looking for something that works as well as..." mentality. Chamois cream is.....chamois cream. It isn't Crisco repurposed as chamois cream, and there's probably a good reason for that. If you're so poor that you can't buy chamois cream, would you even have a chamois to put it on?
> 
> A $12 tube of Chamois Butt'r lasts me a long time.
> 
> A $12 bottle of Chain-L lube lasts me a long time.
> 
> To hear people on forums whine about the price, you'd think each tube/bottle was good for only one application.
> 
> ($4/month for chamois butt'r and less than $1/month for the chain lube, BTW)


Its not the ""is cheaper than issue or works as well as" ......its the finally works as its intended to without creating allergy problems, mycosis, rash and god knows what else......bepanthen was suggested to me by a gynecologist (father in law) when i was complaining about saddle sore after 4+ hrs on the bike even with a very good chamois + cream (Assos f13 not to name it)) (i've tried Santini, Castelli, Giordana, Descente to name a few others) and it works wonders (notably on scar tissue reduction thanks to Vitamin B5 content) I've been using the stuff for years now and its great......


----------



## walrus

According to Andrew Pruitt, who has an advice column over at velonews, if you need to use chamois cream every ride, your bike fit is wrong. I only use chamois cream when I use the exercise bike at the gym. I ridden plenty of centuries and never needed any.


http://velonews.competitor.com/2011...ng-center-when-is-chamois-cream-needed_163977


----------



## FrenchNago

walrus said:


> According to Andrew Pruitt, who has an advice column over at velonews, if you need to use chamois cream every ride, your bike fit is wrong. I only use chamois cream when I use the exercise bike at the gym. I ridden plenty of centuries and never needed any.
> 
> 
> http://velonews.competitor.com/2011...ng-center-when-is-chamois-cream-needed_163977


Sorry, I don't buy Specialized marketing.................and if Doc Pruitt wants to challenge another Doc fine with me........I'll let my bum speak and it says: i need protection


----------



## spade2you

If using chamois cream means I haven't found THE perfect saddle/padding combination, I really don't feel like doing more research to find that perfection. I use chamois cream because I spend a lot of time in the saddle. Do I need to use it as often as I do? Probably, not, but I'll admit that I'm not going to test this out.


----------



## Goodbarsix

I just poop a bit in my shorts...works great!


----------



## TFR

*Dr. Naylor Udder Balm*



indianabob said:


> Sure Chamois Butter and the Assos stuff are great, but is there a good and less expensive alternative. On a tip I actually tried diaper rash ointment. It worked okay (probably a tad too thick), but it smells awful, and isn't a whole lot cheaper than the cycling specific goo.
> 
> Any recommends?


I got some samples of Dr. Naylor Udder balm at an event a few years ago. It is as good as anything I have used Pretty inexpensive (selling for about $5-$12 for a 9 oz. container (costs toward the lower end of that range at farm type supply places such as Blain's Farm and Fleet, since it is not "Road Bike rider specific".
Not as sticky and thick as "Bag Balm".


----------



## askmass

Here's a vote for Doc's All Natural chamois cream.

Very similar to Assos, but is completely natural and you get twice as much for the dollar.

Best I've ever used.


----------



## jamesh75

Since TFR opened up a thread that had not been responded to in 6 years, I'll add my opinion. I use Anti Monkey Butt powder. I used to use Chamois Butter but got tired of the feeling that I crapped my pants. The powder seems to work better for me and is less messy.


----------



## factory feel

I use crisco


----------



## woodys737

This sounds ridiculous but on accident I came across something called "Medicine Mama's Bee Magic". Used to heal skin injuries. It reminded me of Brave Soldier chamois cream which is insanely expensive but really good stuff.

Another alternative I use is plane old Aquphor. Doesn't hold up as long as the Bee stuff but still ok.


----------



## Alfonsina

I make my own, some mineral oil, lanolin, beeswax of some kind (will try cera bellina next time), some silicone of some kind, BTMS, essential oil. I am pretty much looking for a moisture barrier, hence not natural type oils, but you could sub the mineral for fractionated coconut oil. Otherwise A&D is a great option (diaper cream)


----------



## Migen21

For those of you using oils and such, how you getting that stuff out of your chamois? The 'standard' creams (Chamois Butt'r, Assos, etc...) all seem to work fine, at least for me, and they wash out with warm water and few drops of mild soap. I would think you would need to wash your shorts with harsh detergents and hot water to get all that oil and such out of your chamois. The problem is, if you don't get it out, it accumulates, and is a breeding ground for ... well.. stuff you don't want to sit on for hours on end...


----------



## DaveG

Migen21 said:


> For those of you using oils and such, how you getting that stuff out of your chamois? The 'standard' creams (Chamois Butt'r, Assos, etc...) all seem to work fine, at least for me, and they wash out with warm water and few drops of mild soap. I would think you would need to wash your shorts with harsh detergents and hot water to get all that oil and such out of your chamois. The problem is, if you don't get it out, it accumulates, and is a breeding ground for ... well.. stuff you don't want to sit on for hours on end...


I have not really noticed an issue. For shorter rides I usually use Chamois Buttr which seems pretty water soluble. For epic rides I use Bag Balm or Morgan Blue wet. I just toss my bibs in the washer and hang them up on a outdoor clothesline. This has never caused any issues for me. For long hot, humid rides Bag Balm doesn't sweat off like many of the commercial chamois creams do


----------



## Aadub

Siracha


----------



## Monk

I used it years ago and keep a tin handy if Im out of my regular goo, no complaints, and it's cheap! I've never had an issue with residual cream not cleaning off the chamois, but I don't cake it on too thick. I can't attest to womens issues, but it's also great for rashes (monkey butt), etc...


Akirasho said:


> ... Bag Balm...
> 
> Works well enuff for men, but women might wanna steer clear.
> 
> Bag Balm the original rescue balm for even the toughest dry skin - Bag Balm


----------



## Garner

*Aloe Vera gel - Fruit of the Earth*

Found this at Walmart. About $4 US. I use for when I do double spin classes. Works perfectly. Not messy. Clear. Chamois seems to be unaffected. Easily cleaned.


----------



## Garner

*Fruit of the Earth - Aloe Vera Gel. Walmart*

I tried this Aloe Vera Gel. Fruit of the Earth. From Walmart. About 4$ US. Used it for double spin classes. Works perfectly. Not messy. No colour. Chamois seems to be unaffected and cleans up easily.


----------

